#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: مودم thyonet

## هرمزاول

سوال ... ایا این دستگاه مودم وایرلس هست یا روتر خالی ... دوستانی که اطلاع دارند لطفا توضیحات کامل بدن ... طبق تصاویر پیوست ۲۰۲۰۰۵۲۸_۲۱۰۸۳۹.jpg

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## هرمزاول

۲۰۲۰۰۵۲۸_۲۱۰۸۲۷.jpg۲۰۲۰۰۵۲۸_۲۱۰۹۳۵.jpg

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## هرمزاول

۲۰۲۰۰۵۲۸_۲۱۰۸۲۷.jpg

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> سوال ... ایا این دستگاه مودم وایرلس هست یا روتر خالی ... دوستانی که اطلاع دارند لطفا توضیحات کامل بدن ... طبق تصاویر پیوست ۲۰۲۰۰۵۲۸_۲۱۰۸۳۹.jpg


* سلام، بله هم مودم وایرلس هست و هم روتر.
دارای سوکت ورودی تلفن(ADSL) و دارای 4 پورت LAN و تک آنتن وایرلس.
زیر مودم هم نوشته: WiFi -ADSL+Router
*

----------


## هرمزاول

از پاسخ کامل شما بسیار سپاس ... 
پایان تایپیک

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## Ali.25

سلام من از این مودم دارم مشکلی که داره هیچ چیز سیو نمیشه کانفیگ میکنم روشن خاموش که میشه انگار همه چی ریست شده؟لطفا کسی هست راهنمایی کنه

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------

